# Knicks vs Rockets Game Thread: Nov 10, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*
*Date: November 10, 2006*
*Time: 8:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Crawford/Marbury*
*Rockets*
*Ming/Howard/Battier/T-Mac/Skip*
*



































*​*Knicks:*


> Considering the Madison Square Garden atmosphere of late, the Knicks are happy to be on the road. Next stop, Houston. They are frankly getting a little tired of the booing at home. And just before they headed out, veteran forward Malik Rose hinted that the crowd noise is having a negative affect on certain members of the home team. "We have a lot of guys who are kind of shaken right now," he said. "You guys do what you do; the fans do what they do.


*Rockets:*


> In the middle of a brutal schedule and squeezed in between a stretch of four games in five nights and a trip to Miami, the Rockets stop at home for one game, against the easily overlooked Knicks. The Rockets probably don't need the schedule to be tougher. After the Heat, the Rockets go through an attention-grabbing week against the Spurs, Bulls and Pistons. But the Knicks game does look like a trap, especially after the Rockets swept them last season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> In the middle of a brutal schedule and squeezed in between a stretch of four games in five nights and a trip to Miami, the Rockets stop at home for one game, against the easily overlooked Knicks. The Rockets probably don't need the schedule to be tougher. After the Heat, the Rockets go through an attention-grabbing week against the Spurs, Bulls and Pistons. But the Knicks game does look like a trap, especially after the Rockets swept them last season.


Guess hes saying dont let the knicks catch them sleeping?

Anyway, I think we could beat this team. Im sure Curry will get into foul trouble early though. I dont think this is a team we can make a comeback against though so we should get ahead of them early and stay with them.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

this is a tough one. I don't know that we match up well with the rockets. They have a solid team. If they can get it together and stay healthy, watch out Western Conference.


----------



## NY Knicks (Nov 5, 2006)

I Think that the Knicks will pull i off, well that is what i hope anyways lol. The Knicks Need to pull ahead early and maintain the lead and if they do they will have this game in the bags.

GO KNICKS!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know why, but I feel confident that we can get a W tonight. So lets go Knicks!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is sad. Yao thinks Curry is invisible and is taking advantage of it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> This is sad. Yao thinks Curry is invisible and is taking advantage of it.


Exactly, and he may get 10 blocks before this game is over with. He has been swatting Curry's shots all night long.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We going to mess around and hook Yao up with a triple double in points, rebounds and blocks.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Why did they give us an extra point?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man you guys had me worried there a little bit. I having blowing leads...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Like I said before, we cant get behind and try to play catch up against this team like we did with Denver. And sure enough they get behind and try to play catch up. I think it may be time to change the rotations a bit. Maybe some more of Lee, maybe in the starting lineup? Cause Lee is a monster who will ALWAYS make good things happen.

And one more thing.......Zeke really put this nail in the head in this game, he had the knicks fouling when there was a minture left and they were only down by 6??!?!?!?(only 2 possesion game) WHY WOULD U FOUL WHEN ALL U NEED IS A STOP! ZEKE your killing me!!! Then of cause they made it 8 after the foul and it was over. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

MY BOY YAO! He almost laid a triple double. I'll come back to post when Stephon and Francis get traded.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> MY BOY YAO! He almost laid a triple double. I'll come back to post when Stephon and Francis get traded.


Yeah Curry got laid out tonight.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I woke up this moring and im still pissed at some of the worst coaching ive ever seen by zeke. :curse: 

Looks like were gonna go home 2-5


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Just a matter of time before we get rid of Isiah Thomas.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-11</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford, G</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>7-20</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Cato</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>35-81
(.432)</TD><TD>18-25
(.720)</TD><TD>6-19
(.316)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>94</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 24</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 16</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 42</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 2</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Mardy Collins (coach's decision) , Steve Francis (left ankle sprain) , Jerome James (inactive) , Jared Jeffries (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Houston Rockets*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Battier, F</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Hayes, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Y Ming, C</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>15-21</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T McGrady, G</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Alston, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Mutombo</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Snyder</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Howard</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Head</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>40-73
(.548)</TD><TD>12-17
(.706)</TD><TD>11-26
(.423)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>103</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 5</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 7</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 6</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 44</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 19</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* John Lucas (coach's decision) , Steve Novak (coach's decision) , Vassilis Spanoulis (coach's decision) , Scott Padgett (inactive) , Bob Sura (inactive) , Bonzi Wells (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Jack Nies, Dan Crawford, Kevin Fehr
*Attendance: *18109
*Time of game: *2:15
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Just a matter of time before we get rid of Isiah Thomas.


Stephon will have to go first though


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Stephon will have to go first though


Stephs not going anywhere. No one would TAKE him from us.


----------

